# kmail 4.4.9 in kde 4.6.2 auf deutsch

## dtmaster

Hi,

ich habe mir KDE 4.6.2 installiert. Lief auch alles super. Hat emerge mal wieder super arbeit geleistet.

Aber kmail ist nicht in deutsch. und ein paar kleine andere programme auch. Die scheint es in der version 4.6.2 noch nicht zu geben und ich denke daher sind sie auch nicht im 4.6.2er sprachpacket drinn. wie bekomme ich denn diese jetzt trotzdem auf deutsch?

----------

## franzf

Du brauchst kdepim-l10n. Das gibts aber erst mit >=kdepim-4.4.10. In den letzten Releases gabs sowieso wichtige Updates, dass kdepim-4.4 mit kdepimlibs-4.6.x kompatibel bleibt. Solltest du also unbedingt auch bei kdepim Testing fahren.

----------

## dtmaster

Also die 4.4.10er version unmasken?

----------

## franzf

Nimm nicht die konkrete Version 4.4.10, sondern unmaske allgemein per package.keywords. Die 4.4.11 hat nen Fix für kde-4.6.2, die 4.4.11.1 fixed nen Fehler in der 4.4.11. Was jetzt wie genau welche probleme behebt, liest du im kdepim-ChangeLog nach.

Da es die nächsten Tage ein kde-Update auf 4.6.3 geben wird und nicht ausgeschlossen ist, dass es wieder das eine oder andere Problem gibt, bist du mit dem allgemeinen unmask auf der sicheren Seite:

```
# echo "kde-base/kmail ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

wenn x86 den arch ist, ansonsten halt wie gewohnt anpassen.

selbiges natürlich für alle Abhängigkeiten.

----------

## dtmaster

ich lasse gerade autounmask kde-base/kdepim-meta laufen

----------

## franzf

 *dtmaster wrote:*   

> ich lasse gerade autounmask kde-base/kdepim-meta laufen

 

Hast du Erfahrung mit autounmask? Das hat mir beim einzigen Versuch die komplette package.keywords zerschossen, prinzipiell (trotz passender Optionen) alle -9999 freigeschalten, am Ende hat es nicht funktioniert.

Mit aktuellem portage sollte sowieso so etwas in der Art gehen:

```
kde-base/* ~x86
```

(ich verwende paludis, da wäre das die korrekte Form, nehme aber an, dass es bei portage genauso ausschaut).

----------

## dtmaster

autounmask war ne schlechte idee.. der demaskiert dann auch gleich die kdepim 4.5.9 oder so und das gibt dann nur probleme..

dann lieber einzeln.

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, ich würde ise auch lieber einzeln manuell demaskieren, denn so viele Pakete sollten es auch nicht sein ;)

Ich vermute folgende Pakete sollten etwa freigeschaltet werden müssen: 

```
kde-base/kdepimlibs

kde-base/libkpgp

kde-base/kdepim-icons

kde-base/kdepim-l10n

kde-base/libkdepim

kde-base/libkleo

kde-base/kdepim-runtime

kde-base/kontact

kde-base/kmail
```

/edit:

Oder mache es dir einfach und nutze das schon vorgefertigte im Gentoo KDE Guide verlinkte keywords file, dann hast du sicher alles benötigte passend für kde:4.6 beisammen :)

----------

